# Polish Pianist Ewa Poblocka



## ryu_nj (Feb 19, 2008)

Can someone help me identify the music played on Ewa Poblocka's home page:
http://www.poblocka.com/index.en.html
Thanks!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like a romantic version of a Bach prelude from the WK 1 or 2


----------

